# Primal raw food



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

i want to try Primal, but what kind is the most popular? also, what American stores carry it?

thanks.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is a site I found that goes through several options. 

I do the full out Raw and purchase from the grocery store. So I have no experience with the prepackaged brands. Although have considered it for the tiny dogs. Should you try it out please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dare2Dream (Jan 7, 2011)

*Primal*

I know this is an older thread but since someone asked for updates I had to respond. I have 2 dogs on primal - a 6 yr old and a puppy. A bit of backround first - My 6 yr old poodle came to me from a breeder and refused to eat enough to maintain a healthy weight. She loves canned food but it makes her vomit excessively - even the prescription weight gain variety from the vet. She refuses to eat ANY dry food to the point of eating nothing for 2 weeks (I was told to hold out and she would eventually eat - HA, not her!). She would eat the packets of Nutro dog food but for her size she should have been eating 4 packets and she would only eat 1 packet per day. Her vet wants her to weigh 9 1/2 to 10 lbs. In Oct. she weighed 7 lbs soaking wet. A new holistic pet food store opened near me so I went to see if there was anything new I hadn't tried. They recommended a raw diet and I chose Primal. Because she needs to gain weight so much I have her on 4 oz per day. She loves it! It doesn't make her sick, in fact she has much less stomach problems than she had before. And now she's 8 1/2 lbs! It is a bit expensive but it is very convenient for me. Now I'm feeding the puppy Primal too and between them they get 10 oz per day so I buy 4 or 5 four pound bags per month. Thats $80 to $100 a month. It's definitely not cheap but worth it to me.

Amy


----------

